# Cheap cheap cheap!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A thread for skinflints. Here's a real wowser, 15 hours of quality LvB for 99 cents. Late quartets by the Yale Quartet (wonderful), piano sonatas by Bruce Hungerford, cello sonatas by Janigro/Demus, symphonies by Boult... How can you do wrong for the price of a bag of french fries? Can you believe this?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AOMZHSO/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I heartily agree concerning the qualities of the Yale Quartet, and Bruce Hungerford is likewise among the best and most interesting Beethoven interpreters, praised by critics. Those recordings have good sound too. Don´t know Janigro/Demus, but it is tempting, especially if it is early Demus ...


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Done!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For all who shelled out a buck for this, or will:

All the movements of the late quartets are here, save one (a rather important one). Tracks 83 and 84 (both mislabeled) are redundant repeats of movements found elsewhere in their proper places. Track 101, which *should* be the Heiliger Dankgesang from Op. 132, is actually a mislabeled repeat of track 81, movement 3 (the scherzo) of the Op. 127 quartet. The actual Heiliger Dankgesang is nowhere to be found.

Also, the two parts of the Waldstein piano sonata are reversed. Don't know what else at this point. Too much Christmas cheer at the Bach Guild?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I might buy it anyway tomorrow, since I don´t yet own all of Hungerford´s Beethoven and also don´t have the Janigro/Demus and the Westminster Boult symphonies. Overall, the chosen material is good.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you buy this for the Hungerford, be aware that somebody posted: "The piano sonata listed as No. 26 is actually Sonata No. 12 in A-flat, Op. 26 ("Funeral March"). The Sonata No. 26 ("Les Adieux") is not included."

Sheesh!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

KenOC said:


> If you buy this for the Hungerford, be aware that somebody posted: "The piano sonata listed as No. 26 is actually Sonata No. 12 in A-flat, Op. 26 ("Funeral March"). The Sonata No. 26 ("Les Adieux") is not included."
> 
> Sheesh!


Thanks, I´ll be cross-checking tomorrow with a cup of coffee ;-).


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

If you'd make up a clear email listing the errors, they'll fix it. They did that on an earlier set. When they do, you can download the corrected tracks from your Amazon Player.


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder if they can fix the two extremely loud, annoying bursts of noise that completely ruin track 48, the piano sonata #24?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Being unfamiliar with the Amazon downloads system, I didn´t know that they are only available within the US. Well, as mentioned I do have a fair bunch of the Hungerford Beethoven sonatas though, and all of the magnificent Yale late quartets ...


----------

